# Dyed- spun- knitted- Project in progress



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

This is the Panorama Stole (http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/panorama-stole) that I am working on. I am posting it here because I dyed the fiber and then I spun it. I am not totally in love with the colors, so I will probably find a home for it when I finish.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely colors to me! Wow!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I like the colors to. They would look great with jeans and a chambray shirt. I love bright colors. Your knitting is wonderful.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Welcome! I see what you mean about the colors, but I really like what mama said about looking great with jeans and chambray shirt. I found that colors that I initially didn't care for, as I kept working with them, they grew on me. With the blending colors process (I don't dye, yet), spinning and knitting...I'm definitely stepping out of my comfort zone with colors for myself. When finished, I suggest wearing your shawl a few times to see if it grows on you. Otherwise the shawl will be a striking gift for someone.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful work! Colors are wonderful.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

It is beautiful work. When you are finished, you may see the colors differently, but if not, it will indeed be a lovely gift for someone.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

It looks like a fun knit and the colors are interesting. They might grow on you. Even so, someone will think they are perfect.

What prompted you to dye with those colors? Or, are you like me and dyeing is more experimental than scientific!


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

I think it is beautiful! Good job


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Lovely. You may change your mind when it is finished


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Beautiful colors- what a great shaw for a cloudy day!


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

spins2knit said:


> It looks like a fun knit and the colors are interesting. They might grow on you. Even so, someone will think they are perfect.
> 
> What prompted you to dye with those colors? Or, are you like me and dyeing is more experimental than scientific!


Yes! I like to "play" with color. I love teal & purple together (I'm sure my mother would shudder) and I threw in some yellow for contrast not expecting (silly me) to get some acid green which I really don't like. The colors aren't really true in the photo. What looks like denim blue is really purple & what looks like a nice clear yellow is acid green.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

I like to play with the colors, too. One of the ideas I had and used a couple of times when I was in doubt was to use a small skein or a bit of roving to test the color combos on before adding them to my project. It helps to see what two colors will do to each other in close proximity.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

You can send it to me!


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

I like the colors. But if it is the brightness of the colors you don't like you can always tea stain the shawl to tone down the colors or even over dye it. Blue would make the green less acid green, the purple would become a darker shade of purple and the teal would become more blue green. You could even try spot dyeing just the acid green sections. Look up dyeing sock blanks for some helpful tips.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I love the colors. They remind me of spring or summer. Good suggestion to wear it when you are done and see how you like it and if not, a beautiful gift it will be.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Someone will love it. I think the colors are glorious!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Gorgeous. Love the start to finish


----------

